# looking for a taxidermy school inmichigan



## neil duffey

i would like to learn the art of taxidermy, mainly birds and waterfoul... i was wondering if any one knew of any schools in michigan(other than the one in alpena) and if there are any near the metro detroit area or even grand rapids. thanks a bunch.


----------



## fish patroll

neil duffey said:


> i would like to learn the art of taxidermy, mainly birds and waterfoul... i was wondering if any one knew of any schools in michigan(other than the one in alpena) and if there are any near the metro detroit area or even grand rapids. thanks a bunch.


 definatly check out the one in Alpena(Northeast Michigan School Of Wildlife Art)it's the best around i did plenty of research and that is where i ended up going.( it's the only one state accredited and recognized as a learning institution.)


----------



## steveboss

Bittners Taxidermy in Gladwin. I took his deer class and it 1 on 1 to your schedule. He does great work.


----------



## gotduksikness

Hey Neil. Last year I stacked up a few trophy ducks and I got a video and I did the taxidermy myself. It isnt that hard its more time consuming than anything. You will need some supplies. I pulled off some pretty nice mounts and I am getting ready to do some more this year. Try it, you will be surprised what you could get done, and save a bunch of loot in tuition fees.


----------



## JJH

I took classes at the one in Alpena as well...did a couple of quail. I enjoyed it alot.

Jereme


----------



## ERnurse

Is that school in Alpena Ralph Bolda's place?  

Neil, Like the other poster said, get a video and do a few yourself, actually start with upland, like a pheasant, you can get them at a pheasant hunting preserve, much easier for a beginner to get a handle on technique, I could show you what you need to know, you and I are practically neighbors.

I have a box of ribbons I won at the state and national taxidermy competitions that I suppose qualify me to teach you  


Save your money, or pay me 1/2 of the school costs  J/K

Kathleen


----------



## mintonmj

fish patroll said:


> definatly check out the one in Alpena(Northeast Michigan School Of Wildlife Art)it's the best around i did plenty of research and that is where i ended up going.( it's the only one state accredited and recognized as a learning institution.)


I assume they do deer here also right? I am in search of learning how to mount my own deer.


----------



## waterfowl-artist

How about posting a few pictures of the ducks you mounted by yourself (gotduksiknes)! Id like to see them ! Ive been doing birds for 23 years, and my first birds werent even fit to put on the wall ! Ill post a couple pictures of my recent work. In my opinion birds are the toughest thing to mount and make them look good !


----------



## Paul Thompson

waterfowl-artist said:


> How about posting a few pictures of the ducks you mounted by yourself (gotduksiknes)! Id like to see them ! Ive been doing birds for 23 years, and my first birds werent even fit to put on the wall ! Ill post a couple pictures of my recent work. In my opinion birds are the toughest thing to mount and make them look good !


You are aware that "gotduksiknes" posted that back in 2006 don't you?


----------

